# Junior showman ship



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

can anyone tell me more about this?

I was at 4H dog training tonight and one of the younger girls who helps out is really wanting me to start junior showman ship with Atticus. He loves it and he is doing very well for a puppy. She said that it doesnt matter that your dog is fixed, and it can have any cut you want, it doesnt have to be any kind of show clip. We ran out of time tonight so we couldnt really talk to in depth about it, but it sounds really fun.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I was very involved in JS when I was younger. I LOVED IT!!! It was something I did well, and gave me self esteem and self worth. My success in it is likely the biggest reason I got so involved with the breed at all. You can live in a home with tons of Poodles and never get excited about it because it isn't "your thing". But once I got into JS, the Poos became as much my thing as my Moms and I just couldn't wait for the weekends for the next show, and the next ribbon.

Good luck with it Michelle, and just enjoy it, have fun, and learn in the process.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

from what I understand about junior Showmanship the dogs do have to be presented as they would in the breed ring. 

A junior handles the dog as they would in conformation. 
They are judged on their handling skills. here is a link to AKC's "Getting Started in Junior Showmanship" http://www.akc.org/kids_juniors/jr_getting_started.cfm

you can get scholarships for participating as well.


----------

